# Short Range (or Wave) Radios for Halloween Music



## artsymom83 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sure that this is going to sound like an incredibly stupid question to some people, but I'm just wondering about something. 
You know how some people light up their yards for Christmas and have music synchronized to it... well, some of them have it where people viewing the display have to turn their radio station to a certain channel to hear the music. I am just wondering what they use to transmit the music? 
I've heard something about a short wave radio and short range radios, but I am a 24 year old woman who doesn't know a thing about that stuff. 
All I want to do is transmit Halloween music so that they hear different Halloween tunes and sounds in their cars. I don't care to synchronize it to any props, lights, etc... Can this be done? And if so, can anyone tell me what I need and where to purchase it? Also, can you play any music or are their any restrictions? 
I can create props all day long with paint, glue and other junk, but when it comes to the technology part I am just clueless! Thank you in advance for any input!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

This is generally done with a low power FM transmitter.

There are many on the market for iPods and such, but most are less than 1 Watt (just enough for your car to recieve it, but not the one next to you.

In most bands, FCC regulations prevent people from transmitting more than 5 Watts without a permit. I'm not familiar with the restrictions on the FM band.

search around and perhaps you cna find a powerfull enough transmitter, that's legal for your use, fo ran acceptable price. Or, if you're feeling confident, find a site with information on how to add an amplifier to the output of a less expensive transmitter.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

You can broadcast FM with a Ramsey or other transmitter, with a legal range of several hundred feet with no permit required. Unfortunately, these transmitters are kind of pricey. 

An alternative is the Belkin Tunecast, which, if you google it, has been successfully modified to broadcast at similar distances for significantly less cost.

Beyond a few hundred feet, and you're into very serious dollars for a transmitter and a low power community radio license in order to use it.

Craig


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

okay how bout you try http://www.thefrighteners.com/FMStereoTransmitters.htm Jeff is a great guy and totally supports the forum so we want to support him. And his transmitters are very reasonable


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

A warning on the FM10C...It has no PLL, so the frequency drifts a bit. You won't be happy with it if you are expecting commercial grade audio. The FM25 is a MUCH better product, hence the significant bump in price. Range at 25mW is still only a few hundred feet.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I will definitely go with the FM25 now. Any experience with the more expensive ones?


----------



## artsymom83 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies. I knew someone could answer my question here. Just one question... what does PLL mean?


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

artsymom83 said:


> Thank you all for the replies. I knew someone could answer my question here. Just one question... what does PLL mean?


PLL stands for Phase Locked Loop. In somewhat simple terms, it's a feedback system to stabilize the output frequency. It helps to reduce/eliminate drift.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Would there be any copyright issues broadcasting material from commercial CDs such as Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate? Should I be paying the bands royalties for broadcasting their material for Halloween night?

-TM


----------

